# Hole repair



## bigdtb2001 (Nov 26, 2014)

Had a hole repaired on a shingle roof in 2012. It was a 18 in X 18 in hole in roof. Due to numerous issues with the roof, we have had to replace the shingles. This was done 3 weeks ago. 

My current roofer gave me pictures of the job. The hole from 2012 that I paid $750 to repair was still there. The roofer from 2012 used a piece of metal to cover the hole. It was not a small hole. I could reach into hole up to my shoulder. I am just wondering if this a standard repair. I believe the plywood should have been replaced. The home is only 11 years old. Thanks for any info.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, the sheathing should have been fixed. At $750, you got hosed.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

Agree you got the short end on the deal. Should of been cut out and fitted with a piece of ply to have something to nail the shingles to. A piece of metal just doesn't do the job. Probably justed use some tar to hold the shingles down.


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

That's wrong and they probably knew it.

Charging you $750 to do it properly would still be very high from where I'm at, unless they had to serious scaffolding to get to it.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

18" x 18" hole can't be replace by metal . Defenilly needs wood !


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

JBL said:


> 18" x 18" hole can't be replace by metal . Defenilly needs wood !


What size holes do you use metal to cover?


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Joetheroofer said:


> What size holes do you use metal to cover?


1" to 2" . Bigger than 3" I replace the wood. If we don't put metals, inpectors will not sign the roof sheeting.


----------

